# Medication : Medications commonly used for Goats with withdrawl times



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

http://www.uky.edu/Ag/AnimalSciences/goats/presentations/drugwithdrawtimeJan05.pdf


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Medications commonly used for Goats with withdrawl times*

http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache...eds_new.pdf+Medications+for+Goats&hl=en&gl=us


----------

